# [OFFICIAL] 2009 MLB Regular Season/Playoffs/World Series Discussion Thread



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Baseball season is almost upon us! Discuss your teams, who will win the series and how awesome the Yankees arethumb02










BATTER UP!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Go Orioles!!!


----------

